# Flip Saunders round 2?



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

As a timberwolves fan from the kg era and post kg era I must say that... I'm excited! He isn't the answer for a championship team but he is the right coach to get a team into the playoffs. In Flip we trust!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the opposite. I think Flip is grooming Billups to be the coach of the future and acting himself as the sacrificial lamb for the immediate post-Love era.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think the opposite. I think Flip is grooming Billups to be the coach of the future and acting himself as the sacrificial lamb for the immediate post-Love era.


If this is true, I'd say he's playing another crucial role for this franchise.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I find it interesting that the number of guys that have become associated with certain franchises has risen lately.


----------

